# Panting?



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

Is it unusually for a cat to have mouth open, tongue lolling panting moments? i've never seen any cats do that before, let alone mine. i have two 10 month old kitties, one's a short hair and one's got medium length hair. the short hair is down right pudgy so i switched them off their kitten chow recently and i've been trying to make a concentrated effort to exercise them even more than before. today after running them around for ten or fifteen minutes or so, the medium hair flopped down panting and breathing hard. he did this for about five minutes straight. i don't have air conditioning but even when my apartment was 85 degrees and they were chasing each other around this didn't happen to either of them. is this the start of a respiratory problem or am i (hopefully) overreacting? what is typical for resting respiration rates in cats? 
any help would be appreciated. these are my first cats and i worry if there seems to be even the beginnings of a problem.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I was concerned over the same thing today. We took the kittens outside for the first time on their leashes. Within 5 minutes they were panting. We only went a few feet (they had to smell EVERYTHING) and it was early morning so not too hot yet. I think my kittens panting might have been from the excitement but not sure. Would be interested to hear others answers.

Sasha has never panted ..but then again she never works out lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Cats can pant when they are over exerted, mine do when we play with Da Bird for a long time. If you think you could have over exerted them then yes that is common but you shouldn't over work them to a point where they are laying down and panting. If you don't think you over exerted them then you should take your cat to the vet, it can be a sign for heart problems.

They can also pant when they are really stressed out. Nutmeg did it when we moved.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Interesting. Now I wonder if the trip outside was too much for the kittens?
Maybe they were stressed out and we went too fast?
Mouse wasn't thrilled but Sparta seemed to enjoy herself. She sniffed every weed. Do you think its safe for them if we take them out tomorrow on their leashes? I dont want to stress out a kitten but wanted them used to leash and walks before they become silly adult cats lol


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Saturday while driving down to the new place Tuffy was panting like crazy in his carrier - it wasn't very hot in the car because I had the AC running full blast - I thought maybe it was because he was over excited? He cried most of the way down.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

kittens playing will often play untill they flop over and take a breather, unless there is a health problem this is normal, after a few minutes they pop up and are at again.. you can kind of guage how much play they can handle(activity is good for them) but you have to remember they came from hunters that knew that surprise and a short burst of speed worked, chasing the prey for a mile didn't.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Jan Rebecca said:


> Saturday while driving down to the new place Tuffy was panting like crazy in his carrier - it wasn't very hot in the car because I had the AC running full blast - I thought maybe it was because he was over excited? He cried most of the way down.


Panting because of fear of a car ride is normal for some cats who just get really upset by car rides. If Tuffy's still panting 5-10 mins._ after_ he's out of the carrier and car then I would be concerned. Cats will also pant if they are overheated.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I would just keep an eye on it for now. Last year when Azalia was at her heaviest, 13 lbs, she was panting all over the place. I was beginning to think she had asthma or that since she is a DMH, her coat was too much for her in the heat. Once her weight went down, the panting stopped. This year, no painting whatsoever!

My 12 week old kitten was playing on Monday with the bird for a good half hour or so and began panting. He just overexerted himself playing. After he took a break and a nap, he was fine.


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am wondering the same thing. for the past couple days my 17 wk old kitten plays to the point where she starts panting, and it worries me because at her last vet check up a very tiny grade 1 heart murmur was detected. going to the vet this weekend for some booster vaccines, i am going to ask about this.


----------



## Julz (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks guys. it makes sense that cats are sprinters not long distance runners and i should be more aware of the amount of time they spend running around each session. i'll be more conscious and keep an eye on little sammy. hopefully it doesn't happen again : /


----------



## BarbieAnn (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, they do pant when they have run around like crazy and it's time to stop and take a rest and put Da'Bird away for another day. They do recover quickly after resting though just like a person would. Yes panting also when they are stressed such as going to the vets and being confined in one of those soft cat carriers - (had that experience here) so kitty now has a nice new extra large regular carrier for next time. Warm weather will also make them pant and lay on a cool floor - lots of cool fresh water for those days. I recall having my cats do that years ago before we had an air conditioned home. But if kitty is panting and it's not one of the above reasons that she should definately be checked by a vet.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Some panting can be normal after exertion, BUT, I am concerned that it went on for five minutes straight. Thats not normal and I would have him screened for heart problems. My cat has a major heart defect and this was the first symptom he showed at age 6 months, prolonged panting after exertion.


----------

